# Matlacha 2/28/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Matlacha (12:30 - 9:30)

Yep, I went for the 3peat!!

Conditions weren't the best but why not! Still caught quite a few...but spread over a 9 hour period.

Bites were light today and required a constant lookout on your rod. All you got was a little nibble and one or two bumps. Be ready to set or lose your bait!!!

Todays catch included sk8s, cats, sailcats, snapper, ladyfish, trout and 1 blue crab! Still can't believe I landed the crab...became pier entertainment!!!

Crowds were in and out all day. Met a number of locals just waiting for the snowbirds to leave. With resent catches...they're speculating 2 more weeks for things to be in full swing  . With the resent luck I'm having...I can't wait to see it when its good!!! 

Red jighead with chartreuse twister tail(tipped with shrimp) has been a "hot ticket". Have seen a cobia caught with redhead and white body. Also had luck today with gotcha-plug. Only one place around here had any in stock...unfortunately it wasn't my favorite. Made due and was rewarded with some action on a day when things were slow(or at least for some of the others!  )

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

Where are you fishing in Matlacha ? Bokeelia Pier, bridge, or some other pier ??

You hear of anything else going on Causeway or Sanibel ???

Plan to pick you up some Gotchas at tackle show tomorrow and send'em your way  

Fish or buy tackle,

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey 'Bucket

So far everything has been at Matlacha Park. Talked to some people about the Matlacha Pass Bridge. They're having problems right now finding parking because of snowbirds. When the snowbirds leave, I might get a chance to hit it.

Whitney has a load of gotcha-plugs coming in on tuesday. Said they hit the Sanibel Causeway by boat on thursday and had 30 just with gotcha-plugs!!

Some of the locals I've talked to said once tourists leave, they will be backed to 'causeway fishing. Can't wait for that either!!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

